# No escape harness?



## lmperez (Sep 7, 2011)

So today my little Lucca decided he did not want to go into the groomers today so he pulled back and sliped out of his harness into the parking lot near a very busy street. I grabbed him quickly so he never moved far from me but it could have been a very bad situation. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on a good harness that they can't slip out of? I am looking and considering the Webmaster by Ruffware. Any thoughts it is a little pricy but if it works I am willing to pay the price.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG, that's what happened to Sunny when he was with a walker. But, he actually slipped and ran and made it 3 miles. Long story........another thread, but I am so glad you got him. He is a toy? Sunny is mini but slim neck and very agile. I have a Puppia (sp?) that is stretchy and fits like a comfy vest but is a harness. I also purchased several of the leash type harnesses, and they just don't look that comfortable.


----------



## lmperez (Sep 7, 2011)

liljaker said:


> OMG, that's what happened to Sunny when he was with a walker. But, he actually slipped and ran and made it 3 miles. Long story........another thread, but I am so glad you got him. He is a toy? Sunny is mini but slim neck and very agile. I have a Puppia (sp?) that is stretchy and fits like a comfy vest but is a harness. I also purchased several of the leash type harnesses, and they just don't look that comfortable.


Sunny is beautiful!! Lucca is a mini also. I think he was as shocked as I was so he kind of just stood there looking at me. I was so scared as one time when I was there a lady did not have her dog on a leash and I watched in horror as cars zoomed by. Thank goodness they were able to catch the dog and he was safe. I thought I had carefully picked out a safe harness, but I guess not. I will have to look into the puppia. I think I will put on a back up system. A martingle tethered to the harness loop so if he slips out of the harness I will still have the collar as back up. Hard to explain but I think it will work.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Check out the puppia Puppia harness, puppia clothing, puppia leashes here is one site that carries them. They are comfy too. Sunny now only wears martingale (you can see in middle pic). The blue collar in the left one was the one he slipped out of. Didn't help he didn't like the walker and has no interest with anyone coming in to take him anywhere while Mom is at work. I have had him 5 months; was a rehome from a breeder in Canada - short show career and then a "ladies' man" stud dog.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Imperez: I would mention, however, that it would help to take him to try them on. One I ordered following the sizing/measurement was way too small. They are very small breed sizing, so the size that fits him is a Large. He is 14 3/4" high, about 18 lbs, 12" neck and 20" girth if that helps. The large is great. All the store had was an orange with black trim so he looks like a referee!


----------



## lmperez (Sep 7, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Check out the puppia Puppia harness, puppia clothing, puppia leashes here is one site that carries them. They are comfy too. Sunny now only wears martingale (you can see in middle pic). The blue collar in the left one was the one he slipped out of. Didn't help he didn't like the walker and has no interest with anyone coming in to take him anywhere while Mom is at work. I have had him 5 months; was a rehome from a breeder in Canada - short show career and then a "ladies' man" stud dog.


JUst love his face. So pretty! Thanks for the link. I'll check it out!


----------

